# Huawei e160 unter Win7 64bit



## FrankBooth (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin gestern bei nem Bekannten gewesen. Der hat einen neune Fonic Stick. Das integrierte Modem heißt wohl Huawei e160. Er hat ein Win7 64 bit System.

Problem:
Stick rein, Software und Treiber werden installiert. In der Hardwareerkennung wird das Huawei Modem angezeit. Mobil Partner (Software) lässt mich bei den Einstellungsoptionen ein Modem "E160" auswählen. Alles super. Aber wenn ich versuche eine Verbindung herzustellen, bekomm ich die Meldung, dass das Modem nicht gefunden wurde. Ich hab das gestern 2Std vor gesessen und nichts gefunden. Hatte mein Laptop dabei, Stick rein alles geht (auch win7) 
Kann mir irgendwer helfen? Hatte mal jemand ein ähnliches Prob?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Slizzzer (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Huawei sind einfach zu dämlich einen 64bit-Treiber zu programmieren! 
Sorry, wenn ich das so direkt sage. Ich habe mir auch ein Wochenende 
mit einem Fonic Huawei e1750 versaut. Symptome wie bei dir!
Einzige Lösung von der Fonic-Hilfe: Stick zurückgeben!
Wenn ich so nach dem Problem google, dann scheint es da auch keine 
Lösung zu geben, ausser evtl. 32bit Windows zu intsallieren ;o)
Dummerweise deckt Huawei fast alle Surfstickanbieter ein.
Wird sich wohl so schnell nichts dran ändern.
Sollte dir was anderes zu Ohren kommen, dann poste doch mal ;o)

Gruß
Ralf

P.S.: Hab ich noch vergessen! Ich hatte noch eine wundersame
Vermehrung von nicht identifizierbaren Geräten im Gerätemanager!
Im Sekundentakt kamen neue dazu ;o) Erst nach einem Neustart
hatte die Vermehrung ein Ende.
Durch diesen ganzen Murks ging dann aber erstmal nüscht mehr mit
Netzwerk und Internet. Erst eine Systemwiederherstellung zu einen
früheren Zeitpunkt hat mich vor einer Neuinstallation gerettet.


----------

